# Does an Electronic Tympani Drum Set Exist?



## hobbes

I play tympani for a small local community orchestra. Most of our concerts are at the local high school where we use the school's full-size, four-drum tympani set. However, during holidays and other special events we often travel to other locations in our general area. When we perform "off site" the logistics of moving the tympani becomes a major headache and gives the high school band director heart burn.

I would like to find, and perhaps purchase, a set of four "electronic" tympani. Is anyone aware of a set of "electronic tympani" that can be played with regular mallets and could be more easily transported?


----------



## Larkenfield

It looks like there's quite a bit available as an example: 
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/VSI-VSLD97F--vienna-symphonic-library-timpani-full-library?mrkgcl=28&mrkgadid=3248788140&rkg_id=0&product_id=VSI-VSLD97F&campaigntype=shopping&campaign=aaShopping%20-%20Core%20-%20Software%20&%20Plug-ins&adgroup=Software%20&%20Plug-ins%20-%20Plug-ins:%20Virtual%20Instruments&placement=google&adpos=1o1&creative=209288398304&device=m&matchtype=&network=g&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI9I-zwdHw3wIVFRx9Ch2YsA-8EAQYASABEgL_UfD_BwE


----------



## hobbes

Larkenfield said:


> It looks like there's quite a bit available, for instance:
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/VSI-VSLD97F--vienna-symphonic-library-timpani-full-library?mrkgcl=28&mrkgadid=3248788140&rkg_id=0&product_id=VSI-VSLD97F&campaigntype=shopping&campaign=aaShopping%20-%20Core%20-%20Software%20&%20Plug-ins&adgroup=Software%20&%20Plug-ins%20-%20Plug-ins:%20Virtual%20Instruments&placement=google&adpos=1o1&creative=209288398304&device=m&matchtype=&network=g&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI9I-zwdHw3wIVFRx9Ch2YsA-8EAQYASABEgL_UfD_BwE


I don't think this is what I'm looking for. I want an actual set of "devices" that can actually be played with tympani mallets. Something more like this:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B016KNIJG...Battery- or AC-Power and Drum Sticks Included

only made specifically to simulate tympani.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Will you have fun hauling around a monster bass sound system ?


----------



## Krummhorn

Sounds like this would be a task for the Band Boosters club (if you have one) assisting in the movement of school equipment like the timpani's for an offsite concert. 

Anything artificial is going to require an amp and speakers ... which also requires an electrical connection, which very well may involve the services of an electrical technician, not to mention an electrical cord on the floor which other players could trip over and get injured. 

Imho it would be farther less hassle transporting the acoustic instruments ... and quite frankly, nothing is going to sound like an acoustic timpani than the real thing.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

For that matter , just take two drums on the road . The conscious drummer will do well .


----------



## ElliotPeterson

I think this is going to be rather difficult to achieve. The realism factor is definitely a problem. You could use something like the Pearl Malletstation or Alternate Mode's MalletKat. Now that I think about it, the TrapKat might even be a better option. These are MIDI controllers that you can hit with sticks or mallets. Obviously the feel technique will be way different.

You'll also need some sort of virtual timpani library, like Larkenfield had suggested above.


----------



## ElliotPeterson

Also, I found a quick read on the malletstation. I personally have a malletkat, but this just came out last year from pearl.

https://drummingreview.com/pearl-malletstation-review/


----------

